# تصريح خطير لوكيل مطرانية أسيوط عن خطف الفتيات القبطيات



## الملك العقرب (19 سبتمبر 2007)

تصريح خطير لوكيل مطرانية أسيوط عن خطف الفتيات القبطيات​*تصريحات ومعلومات خطيره من ابونا بانوب وكيل مطرانيه اسيوط بصوته فى حديث تلفونى لأقباط المهجر عن أنتشار عصابات خطف البنات القبطيات فى أسيوط وقال أنه فى شهر فبراير فقط خطفت خمسة فتيات تمكنا من أرجاع أربعة منهن  .. صرح ابونا ابنوب بأن هناك بيت بأسيوط يسمى بيت الصفا يودعون فيه فتايتنا المخطوفه وان هناك العديد من المنظمات الاسلاميه الذى هدفها الوحيد اشهار اسلام بناتنا وان الامن متساهل او متعاون معهم... كما ان هناك العديد من بيوت الضيافه مخصصه لهذا الغرض وان هناك من يقوم بالتمويل لتفكيك الاسر المسيحيه وان الحالات وصلت الى خمس حالات فى شهر فبراير فقط بأسيوط .. وان المدارس الثانويه اصبحت المجال الخصب لخطف البنات سواء بالتمويل او بالتهديد والخطف*


----------



## الانبا ونس (19 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: تصريح خطير لوكيل مطرانية أسيوط عن خطف الفتيات القبطيات*

_*انا من اسيوط وفعلا الموضوع دة انتشر بشدة هنا غير التاكسات بقت تخوف الرب يرحمنا ويحمينا​*_


----------



## the servant (20 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: تصريح خطير لوكيل مطرانية أسيوط عن خطف الفتيات القبطيات*

سلام ونعمة رب المجد,,,,

فعلا الموضوع دة بقي كتير قوي خصوصا الفترة اللي فاتت
ودة اللي احنااا بنشوفة ولللاسف كتير من الحالات دي بيجبروا البنت انها
تطلع لتعلن للعالم انها دخلت هذا الدين بملئ ارادتهاااا لكن دة بيكون بعد
التغرير والتهديد والوعيد وعمليات غسيل المخ المدبرة والمسموح بيها من اجهزة
امنية معينة تريد بالفعل تقليل الكثافة المسيحية في اسيوط او تهجير الاقباط للقاهرة

ربنااااااااا موجود.............


----------



## الملك العقرب (20 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: تصريح خطير لوكيل مطرانية أسيوط عن خطف الفتيات القبطيات*



مرمر ميلاد قال:


> _*انا من اسيوط وفعلا الموضوع دة انتشر بشدة هنا غير التاكسات بقت تخوف الرب يرحمنا ويحمينا​*_


ربنا يحمينا و يحميكم ابقوا خلوا بلكم الرب يرحم


----------



## الملك العقرب (20 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: تصريح خطير لوكيل مطرانية أسيوط عن خطف الفتيات القبطيات*



frai قال:


> سلام ونعمة رب المجد,,,,
> 
> فعلا الموضوع دة بقي كتير قوي خصوصا الفترة اللي فاتت
> ودة اللي احنااا بنشوفة ولللاسف كتير من الحالات دي بيجبروا البنت انها
> ...


الموضوع ده مرفوض طبعا يعني ايه نقلل الكثافة المسيحية في اسيوط و طيب و لو ده حصل مين الي هيحمي او يهتم بمقدستنا هناك تاني حاجة مهو الحكاية ديه ممكن تحصل في اي حتي نهرب بقي عشان متحصلش و اصلا الحكاية ديه مرفوضة من الاصل اسيوط ديه عاصمة المسيحية في مصر و محمية من الست العذراء هي تتصرف بقي نسيب الباقي علي يسوع و امه الرب يرحم


----------



## العجايبي (20 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: تصريح خطير لوكيل مطرانية أسيوط عن خطف الفتيات القبطيات*

موضوع مهم جدااااااااااااااااااا
فعلا  فى الاونه الاخيرة  شاهدناااا عن خطف فتيات كثييرة من المسيحيات  وللاسف  الحكومة متساهل فى هذا الموضوع
ربنااا معاهم 
ابواب الجحيم لن تقواا عليه


----------



## york (20 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: تصريح خطير لوكيل مطرانية أسيوط عن خطف الفتيات القبطيات*

لو سمحت بلاش اتهامات من غير دليل 
بتقولو المسلمين ؟ طب فين الدليل ؟ 
اشاعات اشاعات اشاعات وخلاص دة اللى خارب البلد والله .


----------



## mase7ya (20 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: تصريح خطير لوكيل مطرانية أسيوط عن خطف الفتيات القبطيات*

وضع المسيحين فى الشرق كلة صار تعيس جدا وكل ماالو مابيصير اتعس 

عيشتنا احنا المسيحين فى الشرق كلة كلها عذاب 

وبالمرة مش سهلة


----------



## mase7ya (20 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: تصريح خطير لوكيل مطرانية أسيوط عن خطف الفتيات القبطيات*



york قال:


> لو سمحت بلاش اتهامات من غير دليل
> بتقولو المسلمين ؟ طب فين الدليل ؟
> اشاعات اشاعات اشاعات وخلاص دة اللى خارب البلد والله .



* ياا للة شو ملايكة واديش احنا بنتهمكم وبنفترى عليكم 
واللة بتقطعوا القلب :smil13::new2:


اشاعات شو هو انتوا شايفينا فاضيين شغال نقعد نألف قصص

كتير صار الاشى هذا فى الايام هاى خصوصا صرنا نسمع كتير عن خطف المسيحيات فى كتير بلدان فى العالم 


اما انتوا طبيعى تنفوا بتخطفوا البنت بتختفى عن اهلها  وبعد بفترة بتعلن اسلامها 

يعنى مش من اولها :ranting::ranting:

عبل مااتهددوها وتعمللوها غسل دماغ :new2:
وابسر شو  طبعا الشغلة بدها وقت 

واهلهم المساكين  
الهم  ربنا بس ولا شرطة ولا امن دولة ولابطيخ لما اتصير المصيبة ولا حدا بيهتم فيهم  ولاحدا الو دخل وولا حدا مستعد يساعد فى اشى  زى كانة الشرطة فى خدمة المسلمين بس:beee: *


----------



## york (20 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: تصريح خطير لوكيل مطرانية أسيوط عن خطف الفتيات القبطيات*

والله يا اخت مسيحية كلامك مش الرد على سؤالى وانت روحتى بعيددددد وبعدين حضرتك من فلسطين والموضوع دة حصل فى مصر فى اسيوط يعنى ما تعرفيش حاجة عن الموضوع اصلا 
على العموم شكرا على مرورك .


----------



## غصن زيتون (21 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: تصريح خطير لوكيل مطرانية أسيوط عن خطف الفتيات القبطيات*



york قال:


> والله يا اخت مسيحية كلامك مش الرد على سؤالى وانت روحتى بعيددددد وبعدين حضرتك من فلسطين والموضوع دة حصل فى مصر فى اسيوط يعنى ما تعرفيش حاجة عن الموضوع اصلا
> على العموم شكرا على مرورك .



ماشى استاذ يورك 
انا من اسيوط ومتابع لكل الاحداث 
وعايز الدليل 
اقولك القصة اللى بتاعة (( إنجى )) لان دى نشرتها بعض الصحف ...
لان لو قلت لك عن مريم تقولى اشاعات 
وعلى فكرة إنجى اساسا من ابنوب .. وتم معرفة مكانها من قبل الشرطة  ... وعلم والدها بذلك ... ولكن لم تدعم الشرطة والد الفتاة بمعرفة مكانها ..
وطبعا سيظل الموضوع مُعلق الى ان تبلغ الفتاة سن الرشد القانونى وسيتم إظهارها ...
وتكون طبعا مجبرة على إعلان اعتناقها للاسلام ​


----------



## sunny man (23 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: تصريح خطير لوكيل مطرانية أسيوط عن خطف الفتيات القبطيات*

لنصلى الى الرب ان يحفظنا من كل شر. و ثقوا ان الله لا ينسى اولاده


----------



## monlove (25 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: تصريح خطير لوكيل مطرانية أسيوط عن خطف الفتيات القبطيات*

*ربنا يرجمنا 
ويحافظ علينا 
بس هي بكل المقايس حرب قذرة*


----------



## yoyo112yoyo (26 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: تصريح خطير لوكيل مطرانية أسيوط عن خطف الفتيات القبطيات*

احنا عاوزين فعل فعل مش كلام يعني يكون في حل     للمشكلة كلها مش حل لنتايج المشكلة 
امتي بقي هتفوقوا يا مسيحين وتاخدوا حقكوا 
امتي نفضل سلبين لحد امتي​


----------



## SALVATION (26 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: تصريح خطير لوكيل مطرانية أسيوط عن خطف الفتيات القبطيات*

_يا جماعه رجاء اى واحد او وحده ليها صديقه توعيها ده حقها عليكم
يا جماعه البنات دول احنا بردو هنتسأل عليهم ده المسيح اتعزب علشان يخلصنا
مستخسرين احنا ننصح اولاده علشان ميضيعوش رجاء ابوس ايديكو الى ليها صديقه توعيها
سدقونلى احنا فينا ناس طيبين جدا جدا وميعرفوش حاجه عن الذئاب​​_


----------



## الملك العقرب (26 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: تصريح خطير لوكيل مطرانية أسيوط عن خطف الفتيات القبطيات*

الرب يرحم


----------



## mase7ya (6 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: تصريح خطير لوكيل مطرانية أسيوط عن خطف الفتيات القبطيات*



شنودة هربز قال:


> زنــــا المـــحـــــــارم
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*يعنى انا بصراحة مش فاهمة هية خفة دم ولا ذكاء زايد

 الموضوع بيحكى  عن خطف المسيحيات  من المسلمين  شو دخلة بالى انتا كاتبة ؟


هذا  محلة فى قسم الرد على الشبهات http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=60

اكتبوا فى محلة المناسب وطبعا رح اتلاقى كتير يردوا عليك

اما تيجى تتفصحن وتكتبوا  فى  مكان تانى غير مكانة 
صدقنى ملوش معنى  *


----------



## sondos_m2006 (6 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: تصريح خطير لوكيل مطرانية أسيوط عن خطف الفتيات القبطيات*



york قال:


> والله يا اخت مسيحية كلامك مش الرد على سؤالى وانت روحتى بعيددددد وبعدين حضرتك من فلسطين والموضوع دة حصل فى مصر فى اسيوط يعنى ما تعرفيش حاجة عن الموضوع اصلا
> على العموم شكرا على مرورك .



ادينى من مصر وبقول وهاقعد اقول الكلام ده بيحصل فعلا لااشاعات ولا حاجة وحصل كتير و بشوف المحاولات زى دى فى الجامعة وبتحصل معايا فى اللى ربنا يديها وتعر نية الشخصية دى و فى اللى بتضيع وفى اللى بنلحقها على اخر لحظة يريت يا اختyork تجاوبينى على السؤال ده
واحدة مسيحسة بتحب واحد و مخطوبة له و قربت تتجوز من حبيبها و نازلة بنفسها تجيب بدلة الفرح اللى هايلبسها فى فرحهم و فجأة تختفى بطريقة مريبة ولما يسالوا يلاقوا ان اخر واحدة كانت معاها واحدة زميلتها فى الشغل و منقبة والامن متهاون مش بيدور عليها و تيجى مكالمة لوالدتها تقولها مبروك بنتك ربنا هداها و فجاة نلاقيها اشهرت اسلامها واتجوزت واحد مسلم ايه كل ده اشاعة ولا قصة بتالفها روحى وشوفى و اتاكدى بنفسك من اللى حصل ده من وسائل الاعلام وشكرا و تحياتى لك


----------



## sondos_m2006 (6 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: تصريح خطير لوكيل مطرانية أسيوط عن خطف الفتيات القبطيات*



mase7ya قال:


> *يعنى انا بصراحة مش فاهمة هية خفة دم ولا ذكاء زايد
> 
> الموضوع بيحكى  عن خطف المسيحيات  من المسلمين  شو دخلة بالى انتا كاتبة ؟
> 
> ...



وانا معاكى يا مسيحية الاخ شنودة(خسارة فيه الاسم) ده بيتخف دمه كتير وعلى طول كده بيحط كلام فى غير مكانه مش عارفة ايه قصده بكدة


----------



## moussa30000 (6 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: تصريح خطير لوكيل مطرانية أسيوط عن خطف الفتيات القبطيات*

انا معايا واحد فى الدفعه اسلم واطلق لحيتوه ومش بعيد انوه ياخدوه معيد فى الكليه وده طبعا بسبب انوه كان محتاج فلوس ياريت الكنيسه تراعى الحالات اللى زى كده ربنا يرحم


----------



## الملك العقرب (6 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: تصريح خطير لوكيل مطرانية أسيوط عن خطف الفتيات القبطيات*

ههههههههههههههه طيب يا سيدي ربنا يبركله بص يا موسي المشكلة مش مشكلة فلوس و انت عارف كدا كويس الواحد لو في قلبه ايمان بالميح مش هيهمه اي حاجة متربتش نقص الايمان بنقص الفلوس يعني هو كدا هيكسب فلوس جايز هيكسم منصب جايز برده بس هيخصر اكتر من كدا بكتير ربنا يرحم


----------

